# Cub Cadet 3 stage 26 inch blower keeps burning auger belt



## Doose24 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi All,

So I have a serious issue with my 2 year old cub cadet 3x snow blower. When I 1st bought it, I had to take it back to home depot because the auger wouldn't stop spinning. They fixed it, but it didn't know at all last year in jersey. So the 1st time I ever used it which was about 3 months ago. The auger belt broke after 5 minutes! I wasn't even using it in heavy snow. The belt was torn up in just one spot. So I changed the belt with the OEM belt.

Fast forward to just a couple of days ago, I take it out to blow the driveway and the belt burns out in 2 minutes! I mean as soon as it hit the snow and was under load, I could smell the burning rubber. So I let go of the auger lever, but it was to late. The belt was destroyed. 

This is a new blower. And I'm at a loss. The nearest cub cadet dealer is hours away from me. 

And ideas what could be the issue?

Thanks


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The idiot that worked on it the first time clearly set the belt tension too low, and they are slipping and burning. The initial problem may have been somehing else, such as the augur brake, and they broke it "more better" for you (or so it would appear). Big box stores are not exactly known for habing folks with a clue . . . 

Find the manual/procedure and correctly set the belt tension yourself.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Doose









Always give us what you're working on. It's handy to post the model number off the ID sticker so we can look up what you have.
Any chance there is a "brake" for the impeller/auger pulley and the belt that's supposed to go under it is on top of it ? I know I've made that mistake once on an Ariens. Not sure on a Cub.
The brake is just an arm with a pad but it's down at the bottom of the pulley if you have one. If you try to put a belt on without enough light it's pretty easy to miss.
Have you been installing the belts yourself and adjusting them according to the manual ?

.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

what dealer in NJ is hours away? is there not a MTD servicing center nearby you click on this link to help find a near by Service Locations


----------



## Doose24 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks all for the reply!

The model # is 31AH5DVA756. 
I installed the belt myself after reading the manual. The auger does have a brake. I made sure that the belt was in the pulley and under the brake. I did run the machine for a while and make sure the auger was spinning and that the belt was not loose. 

It looked fine. The manual doest tell you what the tension should be. It only says to move the cable bracket up and down until the proper adjustment had been achieved. 

Does a slipping belt burn out that quickly? I mean it only lasted one minute. This is the 2nd belt to break within minutes. The 1st one was installed at the factory. So I don't think it's the way I installed it. I have changed auger belts before on my 10 year old craftsmans. Never had a problem.

Also, when I called cub cadet, they told me had to take it a service center in PA! 

Please let me know if you need me to pictures.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Doose24 said:


> Thanks all for the reply!
> 
> The model # is 31AH5DVA756.
> I installed the belt myself after reading the manual. The auger does have a brake. I made sure that the belt was in the pulley and under the brake. I did run the machine for a while and make sure the auger was spinning and that the belt was not loose.
> ...


A slipping belt will burn up quick..just like they will on lawn equipment. 
Correct tension will be where the brake disengages while pushing down the lever a little bit..say an inch or so...the rest of the lever travel needs to be pulling that pulley tight up to the belt

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doose24 (Feb 4, 2021)

So I put on a new auger belt and adjusted the cable tension as you kind gents suggested. We got some snow over the weekend. Not much, but the plow buried my driveway and sidewalk with a bunch of the old snow from last week. There were lots of huge frozen chunks of snow everywhere!

Well the cub cadet went thru it like it was nothing! The belt did not burn out. I checked the belt after I was finished and it looked brand new.

So it was the auger cable tension. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Doose24 said:


> So I put on a new auger belt and adjusted the cable tension as you kind gents suggested. We got some snow over the weekend. Not much, but the plow buried my driveway and sidewalk with a bunch of the old snow from last week. There were lots of huge frozen chunks of snow everywhere!
> 
> Well the cub cadet went thru it like it was nothing! The belt did not burn out. I checked the belt after I was finished and it looked brand new.
> 
> ...


Great job! Could u document what u did step-by-step? Pics would be nice too. Thanks


----------



## CarmF (Feb 16, 2021)

I also have a Cadet 326X and have similar issues. I have only used the machine 7-10 times since I bought it. Recently had issues with heavy wet snow. First I had 2 shears break off. After I replaced them the Auger belt sheared off. Just replaced Auger belt & now Auger does not stop spinning. I bought the new belt on Amazon & wonder if it’s too long. I called MDT & I was told I should only use their OEM belt

any suggestions


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

If your auger does not stop spinning, the belt is too tight - or the idler wheel is pressing against the belt and is not releasing. While I don't think something as common as a v belt needs to be OEM, you do need to find the correct replacement - some have kevlar belts inside, some don't, some are different sizes, etc. Amazon, imho, is the last place to go for good quality things, unless you are buying name brand stuff. Amazon's claim to fame is cheap is better, and a lot of their stuff is imported garbage. Remember the crisis that hit when China refused to take our refuse for recycling? They are hitting us back with (some) substandard parts. My own comparisons of brand name stuff has shown that Amazon is not always the cheapest out there.


----------



## CarmF (Feb 16, 2021)

Where is the brake located on the Cub cadet 326.


----------



## Doose24 (Feb 4, 2021)

I only used the OEM belt and it doesn't have any teeth.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

CarmF said:


> Where is the brake located on the Cub cadet 326.


Its the little arm that hits the back of the belt on the large pulley...when the idler is all the way back the brake is on...so essentially you can set your tension to where it barely moves the idler arm..the back off the tension enough to where you have a touch of slack

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarmF (Feb 16, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> If your auger does not stop spinning, the belt is too tight - or the idler wheel is pressing against the belt and is not releasing. While I don't think something as common as a v belt needs to be OEM, you do need to find the correct replacement - some have kevlar belts inside, some don't, some are different sizes, etc. Amazon, imho, is the last place to go for good quality things, unless you are buying name brand stuff. Amazon's claim to fame is cheap is better, and a lot of their stuff is imported garbage. Remember the crisis that hit when China refused to take our refuse for recycling? They are hitting us back with (some) substandard parts. My own comparisons of brand name stuff has shown that Amazon is not always the cheapest out there.


Thanks...I'm going to order the OEM belt from MDT and try it


----------



## CarmF (Feb 16, 2021)

Doose24 said:


> So I put on a new auger belt and adjusted the cable tension as you kind gents suggested. We got some snow over the weekend. Not much, but the plow buried my driveway and sidewalk with a bunch of the old snow from last week. There were lots of huge frozen chunks of snow everywhere!
> 
> Well the cub cadet went thru it like it was nothing! The belt did not burn out. I checked the belt after I was finished and it looked brand new.
> 
> ...


I am having a similar problem with my 3 stage Cub Cadet. I called the manufacturer and they advised me to adjust and loosen the cable tension. Tried that and the auger still spins continuously. Frustrated


----------

